# 2021 MAJEK 25 ILLUSION $ 80,095.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS COBALT BLUE MAJEK IS GOING TO BE POWERED WITH A VF250LA MOTOR IT HAS RAISED CONSOLE TILT STEERING TALL GRAB RAILS, AND ATLAS JACK PLATE SO CALL STEVEN TODAY THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG AT THIS PRICE 2022 MODELS GOING UP CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140































































*


----------

